# Passing of L.Col. Colin Marmo (ret)



## bearded1 (22 Jan 2009)

Sad news for those members of 30 RCA and the Greater Gunner Community:

L.Col Colin Marmo, aged 67, passed away peacefully at the Ottawa General at 7:25am, Sunday, 18 Jan 09.

Funeral arrangements will be conducted through the Beechwood Cemetery

Tentative Funeral Dates:

22 Jan 09, Thursday evening visitation, 7-9pm
23 Jan 09, Friday, funeral, time TBD

Stand Easy, Sir

Ubique

Regan


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Jan 2009)

I worked for the Col when i was a private at OMD battleschoool in the early 90s,.
sorry to hear of his passing


----------



## Bomber (23 Jan 2009)

Funeral 23 Jan Noon at Beechwood

Stand Easy Sir.


----------

